

Tools for Marketing & PR Management for Small Startups? - djshah

I'm curious as to what tools small startups use to track and handle their marketing and PR. This is on the assumption that hiring a PR firm isn't an option yet.<p>The usual for marketing would be social media platforms like Twitter and Facebook.<p>For PR, how do startups find and keep track of any blog, twitter or facebook posts made about them and respond to them?<p>Is there any single application that allows this sort of management?
======
mschaecher
One of the easiest and cheapest ways to track mentions is to set up Google
alerts. There are a variety of apps that monitor Twitter as well. Facebook is
more difficult because most stuff on the network is still private.

If your willing to pay for a service their are countless maturing in the
monitoring and engagement space.

<http://www.radian6.com/> <http://www.trendrr.com/>
<http://www.scoutlabs.com/> <http://www.viralheat.com/>

There are other I am sure I am missing, pry some good free ones out there too.

------
jasonlbaptiste
For brand monitoring on things like Twitter/FB using social crm? I'd go with
the following as basics: <http://cloudomatic.com/tag/brand-monitoring/>

There's definitely more out there. CoComment is the most popular it seems,
though we use ubervu a lot.

As for actual pr and marketing, there's a wide range of apps, but depends what
you want to accomplish. Hubspot is great for inbound marketing.

~~~
djshah
Do all these serve your needs or is there some feature you find lacking in
them that you wish was there?

